# Googles Street View Starts Mapping India!



## Vyom (May 26, 2011)

*Finally the News I have been waiting for about a year now!*



> In Banglore Google launched its “Street View” project in India on Thursday aiming to collect panoramic images of the vast country ranging from its palaces to its slums. This 360-degree photographic mapping service, which is already in operation in more than 25 countries, began gathering data in the southern city of Bangalore, a technology hub where many Internet firms are based. The company said that detailed images of Bangalore, which are being collected by special cameras mounted on cars and tricycles, would be made accessible once the data had been processed.



*Source*: Google’s Street View starts mapping India | PhoneRPT India
*www.google.com/hostednews/afp/arti...ocId=CNG.3ae2c53954517f8b64ed19d65a6b92c0.771

The Best Part: *Google will collect information from cameras on Indian cars and tricycles!*

*www.google.com/hostednews/afp/media/ALeqM5iZSy3UTB7oQsLR88k7MHwsICmlyQ?docId=photo_1306406686084-2-0&size=l
*www.google.com/hostednews/afp/media/ALeqM5g1DxiJCsAuExrHAR33n61mRD8a8w?docId=photo_1306416417350-2-0&size=l

Isn't it incredible. After the processing have been done, we can jump into the panoramic view of any streets. Atleast in Bangalore, and I am pretty sure, of rest of the cities!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 26, 2011)

Yup, got the news @ today morning itself. Probably it'll be in Mumbai too soon. I wish it comes to Kolkata too.

BTW we should be concerned about security than tech advancement specially in country like India. Where we have already seen Mumbai attack misusing VoIP and other technologies like Google Earth etc.

Don't know whether this Street View would be a boon or threat to Indians. If police and Govt. keeps working like this, then probably we'll again see a Mumbai Attack.


----------



## sygeek (May 27, 2011)

Indians beware, lock up your wife and kids if you don't want be a part of google's humiliation campaign.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 27, 2011)

In bangalore it is a fail . It will only display traffic xD


----------



## ico (May 27, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> In bangalore it is a fail . It will only display traffic xD


this.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

Its good news 

Hope it comes here in Guwahati too


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> In bangalore it is a fail . It will only display traffic xD



Lol... well, its basically true for most part of the country.
Specially here in Delhi too. Traffic or Crowd! I think, they should choose afternoon as the time to take the shots.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

Sravanufo said:


> . That's really cool.I didn't that this would happen so soon.Hats off to google.google



They will do it for their own good.
To pick up our private info via unsecured wi-fi,etc


----------



## sygeek (May 27, 2011)

^That was just a mistake, I guess. I'm sure google won't do anything like this intentionally. It is the user who should secure their Wi-Fi. An unsecured wi-fi is like leaving a treasure right open in road. People are bound to chance upon it.


----------



## noob (May 27, 2011)

Even if google is collecting data, no personal information is collected. its all anonymous .


----------



## Sarath (May 27, 2011)

Well this is good news. I just hope they block access to this info in Pakistan. 

Also will they be allowing people to opt out of street view like in Germany?


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2011)

Of course they will. There would be a provision to report if someone wants to keep intact their privacy.


----------



## tkin (May 27, 2011)

Any cries about spying?

PS: Forum is down, I'm still posting, this couldn't get any better.


----------



## vickyadvani (May 30, 2011)

good news...


----------

